# salk fork



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

i'm gonna be visiting that way this weekend. has anyone been fishing the spillway yet? don't care what's biting, just need to get a hook into something. thanks. phate


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

The spillway is flooded, almost to the road, as of today. Must be letting water out of the lake.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

anyone know how i can check the flow there??


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

phate, I don't live to far from the spillway or wills creek and wills creek is out of it's banks as of 2:00 fri. afternoon. So when that happens the spillway is flooded out. Sorry, give it till next weekend, if we get no more rain, it should be fishable.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

been down in cambridge for a day now and realized there would be no fishing. well i could probably lindy rig a little if i could just get the cinder block out that far. by the time sunday gets here i might be willing to try it.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I always go to the corp of engineers in Huntington, WV. They have all the pool levels and flow rates. www.lrh.usace.army.mil/ 
Tim


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

bttmline said:


> I always go to the corp of engineers in Huntington, WV. They have all the pool levels and flow rates. www.lrh.usace.army.mil/
> Tim


Even though it's in their coverage area, I've never been able to find Salt Fork on that site. I think it's because the state has responsibility for Salt Fork.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Darn I forgot about that. Saltfork is not on there.Sorry


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

is saltfork outdoors open i tried calling its 5:30 pm no answer wondering about sat. morning


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok Guys this is the best I can do . Wills Creek came down a good bit this week. The spillway will be fishable at salt fork but the water will be high. And the water will still be going down tonight. We get that rain this weekend and , well you guess the rest of it. I might go done in the a.m. and give it a try. Good luck to all.


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

razu, salt fork outdoors will be open in the a.m. Proably no business this evening and they give it up. The weekend they will be there all day.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

we fished the spillway and a few spots downstream threw everything at them fish were not interested 2 guys 1 kid 0 fish but it felt good to cast a line headed south forked run next weekend


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

After 3" of rain the Salt Fork Spillway will be flooded for at least until Wednesday this coming week. There is a slim chance you could fish right at the back side of the dam wall where the water comes out but it would be tuff to keep a lure in the water as swift as it would be.


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

I drove past the discharge area on 77 today. No way to fish. When I went by at about 2pm, the water was to the road.


----------

